# How to deal with horse bullying.



## gailt (24 October 2008)

For those that dont know my set up, i have the 3 boys, Dancer 3 1/2, TJ 4 1/2, and Bobby 6. Bobby is the herd leader and not a very kind one TJ next in line then dancer. Every day Dancer is coming in with new bites on him, now ive seen Dancer and TJ playing alot, play doesnt bother me, but ive seen Bobby chasing dancer away even from the water, i understand dancer has to learn to wait, but bobby doesnt even want to drink but chases dancer off it. He has little patience all round, i have seen him insist on dancer grooming him and dancer wont he gets a right telling off. I know horses are horses but how much do you tolerate for the sake of horses having companions, should i split them up? Dancer looks like hes being beaten up, cuts and lumps and bumps all over him, chunks of hair missing. I think id feel embarressed taking him to a show in this condition. ???


----------



## Amymay (24 October 2008)

Separation.  Thumper was comming in constantly with bites on him from his fieldmate, despite a good introduction.  Some of the bites were very nasty, and he still has the scars to prove it.  It didn't stop in the year that the horses were turned out together.  

It was only when the particular horse was removed from the field that it stopped.


----------



## gailt (24 October 2008)

Yes i know what you mean, dancer has scars too.


----------



## Darkhorse007 (24 October 2008)

I fully agree. Separation is the only way. I ended up with big vet bills because my lad was bullied by a very riggy little gelding - just whish we had split them before he got kicked to pieces.


----------



## BigRed (24 October 2008)

I am afraid I am another one for the separation vote.  My TB lives with her shetland friend.  One Summer I put them in a field with other horses she came in with chunks out of her, another time, the shetland got a hiding because someone fancied my Mare.

If it is possible, let him have his own bit of field or turn them out at different times of the day.


----------



## Lippyx (24 October 2008)

Is there any way you can section off a part of the field they share just for the "bullier" to graze in?

Lippy x


----------



## gailt (24 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
Is there any way you can section off a part of the field they share just for the "bullier" to graze in?

Lippy x 

[/ QUOTE ]

I thought of that, then remembered when i introduced him when we bought him in Feb, he walked straight through the electric to introduce himself, i spoke to his previous owner a while ago as we are still in touch she said the bully was bullied at his previous place, i wonder if now he has new found leadership he doesnt get kept under control, if i had the money id get another companion just for the herd politics a strong leader but fair too. I have just been watching out the window and dancer is moved on all the time, maybe he is giving off signals i dont see and bobby feels the need to keep at him, but as much as i want dancer to grow up being respectfull i dont want him scarred either.. The only option i have is to put one or other into a different paddock completely at the other side of our property, he wont be able to see the other horses here so would really be in isolation.


----------



## Enfys (24 October 2008)

Irritating. There is only so long you can allow that to go on for, it isn't fair on any of them. Another vote for separation.

If Bobby is anything like a mare I had the situation will only get worse in the winter if you feed hay in the field. No matter how many piles of hay I put out this mare would spend hours chasing everyone off, so all she did was practically canter around in a huge circle, not doing any of them any good. She'd do the water thing and the same with the shelter, blade of grass etc, if someone else had it, she wanted it. I grew to really dislike that horse. It hacked her off no end when she went in an adjoining paddock, tail swishing, bunny bucks, stamping, hole digging, but the other horses heaved a huge sigh of relief.


----------



## jac47 (24 October 2008)

Separation is the only way. Poor Dancer must hate being in with Bobby the big bully. Actually I'd keep Bobby on his own in  a field where he can see the other two and leave dancer and TJ together. Why should Dancer be on his own.


----------



## Small65 (24 October 2008)

Separation is going to be the only thing I think. Girl at yard her horse use to get bitten while it was rolling so still in the same field but the lil one has his own paddock and he is happy enough but the bullies cant get to him!


----------



## Darkhorse007 (24 October 2008)

Maybe you'd like to introduce your bully to my little rig?  ;-)


----------



## gailt (24 October 2008)

Well, i spent this afternoon, sectioning off a bit of the paddock for bully to go in. He proceeded to walk up to the fence and do a standing jump over the fence in with the others...grrrr!


----------



## 0 (24 October 2008)

oui oui seprate good idea we done same at our farm, horses are much happy now oui


----------

